# Possibly galaxy koi



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Thoughts?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

He's not a Galaxy Koi. A Galaxy has scattered iridescent blue scales that reminded the original breeders of stars in a night sky. He is a regular Koi. Forgot the ding dang picture of a Galaxy.


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> He's not a Galaxy Koi. A Galaxy has scattered iridescent blue scales that reminded the original breeders of stars in a night sky. He is a regular Koi.


right on bro, good to know 👍🏼 I dig how his tail has that tint of mint green in certain lighting


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I think the yellow orange koi are referred to as Nemo koi


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

x skully x: Wish I had kept a list of all of the marketing terms for yellow and orange Koi! Tiger and Nemo are the two most used. If you want to creative naming check out eBay. Amazing.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Some interesting terms on aquabid too 😂 I just want to label mine simple and understandable. Like fancy black or black and white marbles 🤣 I have no idea when a term is legit or not. Basically if a breeder manages a new color/pattern that breeds true they name it and everyone that breeds them after keeps the name? Is that how it goes? I tried to find classes on the IBC page but it’s way to early to look at all that tiny print.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Go to the www.ibcbetta.org site for proper, legit terms. Download the judging guidelines found on the first page. You can enlarge those. 

Unfortunately, these Betta are seldom stable.


----------

